# G3 B/B plus de démarrage



## Invité (19 Octobre 2019)

Salut  à tous.
Dans le but d'aider un membre du fofo, j'ai récupéré des ordis prêtés depuis (très) longtemps.

Il y a un G3 B/B 350MHz qui a bien démarré sur l'un des disque (j'avais mis 2 DD dedans), les 4 barrettes sont bien reconnues pour un total de 1Go.

Et là, plus rien…

C'est l'alim qui foire ?
Une idée pour faire repartir ce vénérable ?


----------



## dtb06 (21 Octobre 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Salut  à tous.
> Dans le but d'aider un membre du fofo, j'ai récupéré des ordis prêtés depuis (très) longtemps.
> 
> Il y a un G3 B/B 350MHz qui a bien démarré sur l'un des disque (j'avais mis 2 DD dedans), les 4 barrettes sont bien reconnues pour un total de 1Go.
> ...


Honnêtement, j'ai rencontré au cours de ma vie une quantité inimaginable d'appareils qui marchaient très bien avant de tomber en panne... Et la cause n'a jamais été la même.
Peut-être avec plus de détail ?


----------



## Invité (21 Octobre 2019)

Ben, je ne vois pas trop quoi donner comme détail.
A l'appui sur le bouton, il ne se passe plus rien, il reste inerte…


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Octobre 2019)

S'il ne démarre plus au bouton, au clavier ni en appuyant sur le switch de la carte mère, ça doit être l'alimentation je pense...
Ça m'arrive parfois sur des machines que je récupère qui n'ont pas tournées depuis longtemps, surtout des machines pro qui ont tournées H24, les alimentations ont beaucoup chauffées et ça fragilise les composants, et c'est au bout de quelques démarrages que ça lâche...


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2019)

Bah, en fait j'ai regardé le Service Manual.

Appui sur le bouton "cuda" et reset (et peut être SMC) en débranchant tout, en enlevant la pile. Attente de 15s, appui sur la touche de mise en marche 15s, puis attente de 15s avant de rebrancher.

L'ordi a redémarré.
Pas de son, mais il a booté sur l'un des disque. Il ne réagit pas non plus aux commandes "option", "t", "p-r-commande-option", etc
J'ai bêtement changé dans les prefs Système le disque de boot. Maintenant l'écran me dit que la définition de l'écran est hors limite de celle supportée.

C'est assez surprenant tous ces trucs à la con, mais comme les manips au boot ne fonctionnent pas, plus l'absence de chime, je suis un peu sec…


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Octobre 2019)

Oui, c'est surprenant... Une pile HS peut être, ça peut provoquer des désordres dans le genre...


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2019)

Retour de vacances, des nouvelles.
Le HP ne fonctionne plus d'où l'absence de chime.

A priori, il y a 3 disques dedans, j'ai dû en coller un sous le lecteur de CD, faudra que j'approfondisse, mais ça ce n'est pas urgent.

Pour le faire démarrer il faut que au démarrage de l'ordi je fasse un "reset Pram" qui fonctionne en fait…

Là l'ordi démarre sur le dossier avec le point d'interrogation puis finit par booter sur le disque que je ne vois pas.

L'inconvénient c'est qu'il ne conserve absolument rien en Pram. J'ai essayé le zappage de la Pram avec 5 reboot "cmd-option-p-r" mais rien ne change.

Vous savez comment réparer une Pram corrompue ?


----------



## dandu (4 Novembre 2019)

Verifie la pile. C'est du 14250 je crois, et si elle est morte, faut la changer, sinon ça risque de couler.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Verifie la pile. C'est du 14250 je crois, et si elle est morte, faut la changer, sinon ça risque de couler.


Non, elle n'a pas coulé.
C'est vrai que je n'y pense jamais. je devrais bien en trouver une en état dans mon petit bordel !


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2020)

Pile enfin reçue.
Ca n'a rien réglé, l'ordi essaie toujours de démarrer sur une résolution délirante (genre 5000*4000) que mon écran n'accepte pas.
La date et heure ne sont pas conservées, ni le disque de boot…

J'ai fait un boot sur OS9 et testé la fonction "zap Pram" de Techtoll lite 3.0.2.4

J'ai cru que c'était bon, mais nan sur OsX 10.3.

Par contre un truc bizarre. Je boote sur OS9, là je change le disque de boot pour un autre disque, ben ça démarre sur ce disque sans soucis.

C'est comme si la Pram d'OsX était corrompu mais pas la Pram de OS9.

C'est possible ce truc ?


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2020)

MaJ.
Après moult resets (cuda, Pram, etc) et une nouvelle pile, le G3 B/B garde la date, le disque de boot sélectionné.
C'est même possible de démarrer extensions désactivées   
Reste juste à vérifier qu'il peut démarrer sur le "edrive" de TechTool.

En revanche dedans il y a deux cartes SCSI, dont une reliée à un disque qui semblent mortes.
Elles n'apparaissent même pas dans les infos système…


----------



## claude72 (2 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> En revanche dedans il y a deux cartes SCSI, dont une reliée à un disque qui semblent mortes.
> Elles n'apparaissent même pas dans les infos système…


Le G3 B/B Rev1 avait un controleur IDE bugué qui amenait beaucoup de problèmes quand on voulait changer le disque-dur pour un modèle de plus forte capacité (plus de 6 Go) ou en brancher un 2e… alors beaucoup d'utilisateurs contournaient le problème en ajoutant une carte SCSI pour pouvoir utiliser des disques SCSI.
Il y a même eu un modèle équipé d'origine par Apple d'une carte UW-SCSI, soit-disant pour avoir de meilleures performances, alors qu'en fait c'était pour contourner le problème du contrôleur IDE : ce qui veut dire que si il y a une carte UW-SCSI (Adaptec ou Atto) ou SCSI dedans, alors c'est (le plus souvent) un Rev1 bugué.

Le contrôleur IDE est un petit circuit intégré de environ 1 x 1,5 cm placé sur la carte-mère à côté des prises IDE référence :

PCI646U2 pour la version bugué du Rev1
PCI646U2-402 pour la version Rev1.5 qui fonctionne correctement.
On en avait déjà discuté ici :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/powermac-g3-os-9-2-ou-8-6.676702/

Si tu as un PCI646U2, donc un Rev1 bugué, ne te prend pas la tête avec cette daube, mets le à la poubelle, c'est tout ce qu'il mérite.
(ou garde le boîtier pour y monter une carte-mère de PC petit format et faire un HackIntosh)


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> On en avait déjà discuté ici :
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/powermac-g3-os-9-2-ou-8-6.676702/
> 
> Si tu as un PCI646U2, donc un Rev1 bugué, ne te prend pas la tête avec cette daube, mets le à la poubelle, c'est tout ce qu'il mérite.
> (ou garde le boîtier pour y monter une carte-mère de PC petit format et faire un HackIntosh)



Tiens, j'avais répondu que j'avais un "révision 2"
Mais il va falloir que je vérifie, j'en ai eu 2 de ces bêtes et je ne sais pas lequel j'ai récupéré.


----------



## claude72 (3 Février 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, j'avais répondu que j'avais un "révision 2"


Ah oui, effectivement, je n'avais pas fait attention à cette réponse ! désolé 
(et puis j'ai quand-même une excuse, puisque c'était il y a 9 ans !!!)


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah oui, effectivement, je n'avais pas fait attention à cette réponse ! désolé
> (et puis j'ai quand-même une excuse, puisque c'était il y a 9 ans !!!)



Alors là, t'es tout excusé.
Même si il n'y avait pas eu tout ce temps, tu m'a déjà tellement dépanné que j'aurais mauvaise conscience


----------



## claude72 (3 Février 2020)




----------



## woz86 (4 Mars 2020)

Vu qu’on est sur un sujet iMac G3 BB, je vais exposer un problème que j’ai avec le mien.
J’allume l’ordinateur sans soucis, la souris se déplace bien mais quand je clic sur quelques chose ça ne fonctionne pas.
Je clique plusieurs fois sur fichier ou un icône par exemple, la petite montre apparaît et met un peu de temps avant que le clic fonctionne.
Après ça fonctionne normalement.
Au début je pensais que ça venait de la souris, j’ai réussi à trouvé la même, mais cela n’a rien changé.
Quelle peut être cette anomalie ?


----------



## Yuls (5 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Vu qu’on est sur un sujet iMac G3 BB



Tu es sur ? Il est question plus haut des *Power Mac G3 Blanc/Bleu*, rien à voir avec ton iMac G3 Blanc-Bleu...









						Power Macintosh G3 (Bleu et Blanc) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Ouvre un nouveau sujet dans la section *Classic Mac* en précisant bien la config de ton iMac G3 Blanc-Bleu (il y a eu plusieurs modèles d'iMac) et ton problème rencontré...


----------



## woz86 (29 Mars 2020)

Bon aujourd’hui, je viens de rencontrer un problème d’allumage sur mon iMac G3 BB.
Hier, je l’avais allumé et pas de problème et là j’ai voulu l’allumer, rien, le bouton d’allumage sous l’écran ne s’allume pas en vert, aucune réaction.
J’ai vérifié si tout était bien brancher, mais toujours rien.
Est-ce un problème d’alimentation ?


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2020)

Y'a pas d'iMac B/B.
Voir plus haut #18…


----------



## woz86 (29 Mars 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Y'a pas d'iMac B/B.
> Voir plus haut #18…


Sorry, j’ai répondu trop vite en effet, ce n’est pas un post sur les IMac G3 BB.


----------

